
Entrepreneurs who sleep more are better at spotting good ideas - feross
https://hbr.org/2019/10/entrepreneurs-who-sleep-more-are-better-at-spotting-good-ideas
======
awillen
This is fine, but it just seems like a general extension of the well-
documented fact that your brain works better when you're well rested. If you
asked entrepreneurs (or anyone) to engage in a relatively complex mental
activity, they'll do it better with more sleep than less.

